
A.I. turns $20 into $11k in Kentucky Derby bet, wins “holy grail” of gambling - joshagogo
http://www.newsweek.com/artificial-intelligence-turns-20-11000-kentucky-derby-bet-457783
======
DaedelusArcher
Bing Predict got 1 horse. It's pretty freakin' hard.

------
divebomb
This is actually kind of remarkable.

~~~
joshagogo
Yes, but can they repeat it?

~~~
Cortexia
This was them repeating it... they already nailed the Oscars, College Bowl,
Stanley Cup, and now the Kentucky Derby.

